# Form for cable crossover



## Josh (Aug 6, 2002)

I've only tried cable crossover for 2-3 times, but I have a question on its proper form.  My main problem is I feel discomfort in my upper arms, about the end of my side shoulder muscles (with my hand relax at my sides the discomfort will be about midway from my top shoulder to my elbow, between biceps and triceps at the outer side - I hope this is clear).  I feel this point is uncomfortably pulled when I am in the end position of the crossover (when the arms are pulled away).  I don't know whether this is supposed to be so (that I just have to get use to it, that I will get stronger with time), or whether this is caused by improper form.  The way I do this exercise is: begin with standing and a bit bent at waist, pull the handles with both hands, upper arms and forearms at about 90 degree, then move the handles to front with motion like making a hug until both hands meet together (at this point both hands are almost straight, no longer 90 degree between upper and lower arms).  I am wondering whether my discomfort can be eliminated by standing at certain position, or degree of bent at waist, or something else with regards to the form?

- Josh


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 6, 2002)

first and foremost, your hands should cross over one another at the end of the movement, hence the word crossovers.

next you may be using to much shoulder movement putting stress on your arms and shoulders. i would recommend using a lighter weight and getting used to the exercise before putting to much stress on your shoulders and arms.

you may also try placing a flat bench between the cables and lie down doing crossovers (a very good alternative). and make sure at the end of the movement you crossover your hands.


----------



## Josh (Aug 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> first and foremost, your hands should cross over one another at the end of the movement, hence the word crossovers.



Thanks Yanks.  I'll try to cross the hands next time.



> next you may be using to much shoulder movement putting stress on your arms and shoulders. i would recommend using a lighter weight and getting used to the exercise before putting to much stress on your shoulders and arms.



To eliminate much stress from arms and shoulders I tried to push my chest forward while doing the movement.  And the weight I used is also not heavy yet, since I realize I'm still new to this exercise.



> you may also try placing a flat bench between the cables and lie down doing crossovers (a very good alternative). and make sure at the end of the movement you crossover your hands.



Would this be the same as doing db flys?  What's the difference between doing flys with cable and db?

- Josh


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 7, 2002)

> Would this be the same as doing db flys? What's the difference between doing flys with cable and db?



when doing flat DB flies you end the movement when the DB's touch one another. by doing lying crossovers you can continue the motion and cross your hands past the point of using DB's. lately i feel this exercise is much more intense. once my hands get to the point where they touch it is pretty easy but once you continue the movement past that point the intensity picks up a lot more and the burn is much more intense.


----------



## Josh (Aug 7, 2002)

Thanks Yanks.

- Josh


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 8, 2002)

You should also lean forward slightly with your chest out and your head up, its the same as doing a front bi/chest  pose in the mirror.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2002)

When doing dumbell flies you'll notice the weight is not the same through the movement, with cables since it is centered differently you'll get a more linear weight across the movement.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 8, 2002)

I agree, DB flies and Cable flies are different, one pulls out and the other pulls down, its a good idea to alternate both in your workouts.


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Scotty the Body *_
> You should also lean forward slightly with your chest out and your head up, its the same as doing a front bi/chest  pose in the mirror.



I tried cable crossover again yesterday, with very very light weight just to accustom myself with the movement.  I noticed that at the top of the movement my hands crossed in front of my abs, not in front of chest, so that the movement is almost like pushing the weights downward.  While when doing db flys I think my hands meet in front of chest, not abs.  Is this correct that my hands should cross in front of abs instead of chest when doing the crossover?

- Josh


----------



## Mudge (Aug 8, 2002)

Put your hands where you want to hit the chest at the end of the movement, you could alternate if you wish, or lean over to hit the center of the chest.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Aug 9, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Josh *_
> Is this correct that my hands should cross in front of abs instead of chest when doing the crossover?
> 
> - Josh



That is correct.  

Your hands should finish the movment crossed in front of your belly button about 4-6" in front of it.


----------

